# Venatus...is the greatest!



## Buckeyedude (Aug 7, 2022)

Smoked a venison ham roast on the camp chef.  Used apple pellets.  I brined the ham the day before, then smothered in mustard and coated with my rub.  Cooked on high smoke at 235 until IT was 135°.  Let rest for a bit, then sliced it up for sammiches.  Turned out very delicious!  Can't wait for season to get here, but in the meantime, I'll just keep rationing what we have left of our venison supply.  I always try to stretch it out just about right, but this year, I might have to do a "jerky dump" lol!


----------



## tbern (Aug 7, 2022)

Looks delicious!!  How close did the 2 temp probes track to each other? Left one is the camp chef, correct? What is the right one?


----------



## indaswamp (Aug 7, 2022)

Nicely done!! I like it!


----------



## Danblacksher (Aug 7, 2022)

That looks amazing did you use a deli meat slicer to get slices that thin?


----------



## Buckeyedude (Aug 7, 2022)

tbern said:


> Looks delicious!!  How close did the 2 temp probes track to each other? Left one is the camp chef, correct? What is the right one?


The right one is a govee.  I like to run 2 different ones to keep an eye on stuff, plus I have just recently started using my camp chef 24.  It's pellet and I'm use to an electric master built.  So I feel better having more probes and at times there is much  much more going on.  As for how close they read to each other, in this roast, it was literally identical.  Maybe 1-2 °difference.


----------



## Buckeyedude (Aug 7, 2022)

Danblacksher said:


> That looks amazing did you use a deli meat slicer to get slices that thin?


I have a Cabela's meat slicer.  It's not great, but it gets the job done.  I mainly use it when I do stuff like this, goose pastrami and slicing up bulk cheese!


----------



## tbern (Aug 7, 2022)

Very nice that they were so close! I have the camp chef woodwind 24 myself. Working very good for the last 2+ years now.


----------



## millerbuilds (Aug 7, 2022)

Looks awesome!  I try and make it so that my freezer is empty come fall.  This year it is looking like we might need to speed things up.

- Jason


----------



## Danblacksher (Aug 7, 2022)

I want a meat slicer!


----------



## Buckeyedude (Aug 7, 2022)

tbern said:


> Very nice that they were so close! I have the camp chef woodwind 24 myself. Working very good for the last 2+ years now.


I'm still learning it, but have been pleased so far!  I don't get good wifi out in my shop/barn/shed/man cave, so I haven't tried out the wifi option bon the smoker or the gover probes


----------



## chilerelleno (Aug 7, 2022)

That looks mighty good, like good enough to eat by the handful.

Color me green with envy cause I'm out of venison.
Didn't get to hunt this last season due to shoulder injury/shoulder.


----------



## bertman (Aug 7, 2022)

That looks really impressive. I quit smoking venison because it's too easy to get too dry, but this might make me attempt it again. Unlike most of the people who posted earlier, I still have a lot of venison in my freezer.


----------



## Danblacksher (Aug 7, 2022)

I still have back strap, some bacon burger and some sausage, that’s because I got on this  forum and went down the rabbit hole of making beef and pork sausage, grinding my own burger making homade Mayo, burger buns, chipolte aioli….. it is the best  tasting rabbit hole I have  ever been in.  Lol but that venison you made on a French baguette with Mayo lettuce tomato and cheese would give me eagle powers.


----------



## Buckeyedude (Sep 11, 2022)

Danblacksher said:


> I want a meat slicer!


Sorry i didnt respond earlier, Ive been exceptionally busy and just saw this. Try to find one with all metal gears if possible.  They tend to last longer if you use it a lot.  Most non commercial slicers are very reasonably priced and that is the route I would personally take, especially since I only use  mine a handful of times a year.  If i needed to get a new one, Im pretty sure I would go the Weston route.


----------

